# Timeout eines KSOAP-Calls



## tcmo (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein MIDlet (J2ME) zu schreiben, dass von einem Webservice Daten abrufen soll.
Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, mein Problem ist aber jetzt, dass bei einem Funkloch keine Exception geworfen wird, die ich abfangen kann und entsprechend reagieren kann.
Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass nach meinetwegen 10 Sekunden erfolglosen probierens abgebrochen wird?
Die im Internet weit verbreitete Methode mit einem TimerTask kann ich nicht verwenden, weil es keine Methode close() für das Transport-Objekt gibt.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


```
try
{
     envelope.bodyOut = soap;
     transport.call(SERVICEURL + METHODNAME, envelope);
                
     response =  envelope.getResponse().toString();
}
        
catch(Exception e)
{
     errorHandling(e.toString());
}
```


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Ok, ich habe nochmal längere Zeit über das Problem nachgedacht und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ein Timer garkeine so gute Lösung ist, da die Daten ja beliebig lang sein können.
Wie kann ich also allgemein mit KSOAP feststellen, ob überhaupt eine Netzverbindung besteht?
Woran liegt es, dass keiner helfen kann? Ist die Frage zu ungenau formuliert? Oder zu lächerlich? Bin leider noch neu in der KSOAP-Welt und werde ständig vor neue Probleme gestellt. Leider findet man nicht wirklich viele Beispiele und die Dokumentation ist ja jetzt auch net so prickelnd.

Falld doch noch jemand was wissen sollte, vielen Dank.

Michael


----------



## The_S (23. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran liegt es, dass keiner helfen kann? Ist die Frage zu ungenau formuliert? Oder zu lächerlich? Bin leider noch neu in der KSOAP-Welt und werde ständig vor neue Probleme gestellt.



vermutlich daran, dass sich hier größtenteils J2SE und J2EE Entwickler tummeln. Frag doch mal in einem j2me-Forum nach  http://www.j2meforum.com/


----------



## tcmo (23. Mai 2007)

Das habe ich auch schon getan, dachte halt es ist im Bereich Netzwerkprogrammierung und SOAP besser aufgehoben. Muss ja sowohl in J2SE als auch J2ME ähnlich funktionieren, KSOAP ist ja nur ein bisschen abgespeckt.
Aber wenigstens antwortet mal jemand, danke.


----------



## The_S (23. Mai 2007)

naja, ich hab kA was KSOAP ist, aber da du im Titel J2ME geschrieben hast, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es eine J2ME spezifische Frage ist. Evtl. schreckt diese Bezeichnung ja einige User ab, sich den Thread überhaupt anzuschauen ???:L


----------



## tcmo (23. Mai 2007)

Da ist was wahres drann, habe es gleich mal entfernt, vielleicht traut sich dann jemand, der sich mit SOAP auskennt.

Danke ...


----------

